# sms based query system



## suryatejap (Nov 14, 2010)

How do i setup a sms based query system for my website.

I mean.. user need to sms the query to a particular number and he should get the response in the sms. sending sms is fine by me but reading query from sms is something i cant think of. 

Please do help.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Can you explain a little more?

You are looking to have users text(sms) your server with a query.

Your server then querys the text and returns the results? Is this correct?

Right now you can send out text messages right?

But you cannot receive incoming?

Here are some useful links:
Free: SMS Gateway - PHP SMS API, Receive SMS on a Website (PHP)
Paid: Twilio Cloud Communications | Web Service API for building Voice and SMS Applications


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

I think he means the servers sends text to a phone with a code or w/e and the user has to type it in, am I right?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

kilonox said:


> I think he means the servers sends text to a phone with a code or w/e and the user has to type it in, am I right?


if this is the case just create a temp database with phone numbers and keys.

when they submit the key remove it from the temp db and go on with the task at hand.


----------



## suryatejap (Nov 14, 2010)

Laxer said:


> Can you explain a little more?
> 
> You are looking to have users text(sms) your server with a query.
> 
> ...




yes u are right.. i need to read a sms from user and then giv the response accordingly... its like news channels organising sms polls. can u help?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I should be able to help once everything is set up.

Make sure you have all the prereqs before we push on too far: SMS Gateway - User Guide, Quick Start Guide


----------

